# Frog Sounds



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm trying to identify a new frog song I heard tonight behind my house. I don't believe I've ever heard it before. There used to be a link to a MSU Michigan Frog Sounds page on this forum which I can no longer find. Anybody got it handy?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.naturesound.com/frogs/frogs.html


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hmm, I couldn't get those files to play. I was hoping for the Michigan site that limited the possiblities to frogs known to exist in MI.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Picky, picky.  :lol:

http://www.ummz.lsa.umich.edu/herps/michigan_herps/index.html


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Gray Tree Frogs are yakking right now this time of year...perhaps?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah, that's the site I was looking for thanks. Now I just have to remember what the sound was like..... Yeap, you are right Kirk it was the Gray Treefrog.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Now I know this may be hard to believe, but you should go down to the Ann Arbor area and listen to the frogs. Researchers from U of M have developed a line of frogs whose song sounds quite similar to "Hail to the Victors". They will be featured this year at the UM vs MSU game.

L & O


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Now I know this may be hard to believe, but you should go down to the Ann Arbor area and listen to the frogs. Researchers from U of M have developed a line of frogs whose song sounds quite similar to "Hail to the Victors". They will be featured this year at the UM vs MSU game.
> 
> L & O


I am not going to fall for this one.:lol:


----------

